# Mise à jour Ipad 2



## firstimac (2 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai voulus mettre à jour mon Ipad2, pour passer en OS 8.2 sur Itune et ça me demande 24 heures pour la mettre à jour, ça me semble énorme est-ce normal, Merci


----------



## Locke (2 Avril 2015)

Ou alors tu as une très mauvaise bande passante. Sinon, arrête tout, éteins ton iPad et recommence.


----------



## Gwen (2 Avril 2015)

Ça ne me semble pas incohérent en cas de bande passante très faible en effet.

Le mieux est de tester à un autre moment.

Si tu es chez FREE, c'est aussi très logique. Tout ce qui vient des serveurs d'Apple est bridé sur ce réseau. Notamment le soir où il faut privilégier la TV des clients.


----------



## firstimac (3 Avril 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses, je suis chez Orange, et j'ai une bonne bande passante, d'autan que je viens de changer de box, j'ai la box play, noire et pas de problème!!


----------

